# Crumets or English Muffins?



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Pick one.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

???


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I love you keith

love, Ra- EnglishMuffinEyebrowsKneecap -chael


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

What is a Crumet?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No sesame bagel? I would chose an English Muffin then... with orange marmalade.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Whitney said:


> What is a Crumet?


*crumpet, something english people love with tea


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> *crumpet, something english people love with tea


Ah, I've heard of crumpets, but I was confused by "crumet"


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't answer this. The same baked good is called by different names in towns 20 miles apart. One person's "buttery" is another persons "roll," that person's "roll" is another person's "softie..." and it goes on. Pictures! That's what we need!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

English muffin with cheddar on top.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Crumpets. I overdid the english muffin thing back in the day.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

What're English muffins? I'm going to opt for scones.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

aw do I have to pick just one?

(English Muffins)


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha, Wolverines! XD

yes, they're delicious


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

What is a wolverine - other than the sexy guy name Hugh Jackman? I will always choose him over any pastry lol.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I voted assuming it's the Hugh Jackman sort.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I like crumpets. But I also like english muffins where you can put egg and bacon and grilled cheese on them. yum


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Crumpets.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Just for some clarification for this very important poll.

Crumpet









English Muffin









Wolverine









Also a Wolverine


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification 

Ok then, crumpets. Toasted over an open fire, then spread with butter and honey.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I voted for pancakes. I would choose crumpets over english muffins any day though. I don't like the texture of english muffins - they're sort of grainy.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I've never had an English muffin. I can't decide whether I like crumpets or not. Sometimes I'm convinced I'm gnawing on a bit of old sponge.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Pffft!! You'd be much better off with an Irish Scone! Those English ones are dodgy like!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I've never had a crumpet. I'll take one of those, please.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Wolverines are pretty awesome.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bagels!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Never had a crumpet would be willing to try. Not really a grain eater for breakfast, I prefer proteins.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

crumpet + nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of those two, English Muffins.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Dammit! I'm Canadian! It HAS to be pancakes!!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I ain't never had crumpets and tea. so English muffins for me.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Never had a crumpet


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't like English muffins at all and have never had a crumpet. I prefer biscuits.










ohyes.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I voted pancakes. I like English muffins, but have never had crumpets. Also never eaten a wolverine.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Crumpets...once I got across the pond and had crumpets with tea and milk (which I can't do in the States for some reason), the choice became clear for me.

But English muffins have to suffice on this side of the Atlantic divide...passable, especially if you do the old English muffin pizza.


----------

